# Coming form Bamf 3.0 RC 4 to 4.9



## jackd81 (Jul 18, 2011)

Is a full wipe required when coming from Bamf 3.0 RC4 to 4.9?


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Its *STRONGLY* recommended. If you do not wipe and you have any bugs/issues, theres nothing we can do to help you


----------



## jackd81 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## TonyRayAZ (Jul 12, 2011)

You can always flash on top, then if you have issues wipe and re-flash... I don't bother trying though, a fresh setup is not that hard to deal with, especially with backups and syncing with Google a new phone only takes an hour or so to setup.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i got my TB with 100+ apps back to how i had it within 30 minutes of flashing the ROM.....titanium backup is a rooted phones best friend.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried it both ways and worked just fine

sent thru my mister coffee mini


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm brand new to the whole rooting scene because I came from an iPhone 3GS, but upgraded to the new Thunderbolt.
Well I rooted my phone with the autoroot and flashed it with BAMF 1.8.6 for froyo, so I'm wondering what do I do when I wanna flash to BAMF 3.0 RC4.9?
I was reading around and someone just told me to flash the rom then flash the MR2.5 or something, but I'm still a little lost... Googled it around and came to the thread about just flashing, but it doesn't seem right.


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

There is an auto root for tbolt? Interesting.

Radio flashing isn't difficult, and its typically faster than rom flashing. If you do want to go to a GB rom, you will need to upgrade to a 2.x radio. If I wasn't omw somewhere, I'd look up the instructions and link them here.


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

TodesEngel said:


> There is an auto riot for tbolt? Interesting.
> 
> Radio flashing isn't difficult, and its typically faster than rom flashing. If you do want to go to a GB rom, you will need to upgrade to a 2.x radio. If I wasn't omw somewhere, I'd look up the instructions and link them here.


Auto riot......lol swype gets me on that one too

your local smart ass on a BAMF 3.0 THUNDERBOLT


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

"clintro said:


> Auto riot......lol swype gets me on that one too
> 
> your local smart ass on a BAMF 3.0 THUNDERBOLT


Thanks, fixed. Man, Swype catches me on the weirdest junk.

Sent from Thor's Hammer using Physics


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2011)

Hm. I found tuts for radio flashing, but my main question was whether I can just flash the rom I currently have BAMF 1.6.8 with the newest Gingerbread BAMF at 4.9. Like can I just flash it right after wiping it, or did I have to update or something?


----------

